

Is a Project Manager who reads HN too technical? - EwanG

Just for background, have almost 20 years experience with databases and OS programming in addition to having been a certified (PMP) Project Manager for almost 12 years (some of that is concurrent). While several of my past clients have commented on how much they appreciated that I could balance Business Needs with Technical Solutions, I've had a couple interviews now where I've been told I was "too technical".<p>I find myself wondering if I should just drop any of the technical positions still in my resume, hide my Nexus One (does anyone make a N1 phone case that makes it look like a BlackBerry?), and never admit to having actually written a few games (Android, Flash, Python) in my spare time? Oh and per the subject line, feign total ignorance of Hacker News by saying something like "isn't that sort of like Digg"?
======
adambyrtek
Try to find a company that is right for you. For example Google requires
programming experience, strongly favors CS education and technical background
when interviewing for Product Management positions. I'm sure there are other
good companies that value technical skills.

------
coryl
By too technical, maybe the mean "lacking business knowledge"?

~~~
notahacker
This is probably the impression (however wrong) that they're forming. I can't
see how any sane company could see technical knowhow as a black mark, but "too
technical" is a polite way of indicating they think your skill set is _too
narrowly focused_ on the technical aspects of the project.

Instead of downplaying your technical background, maybe you need to add more
emphasis and examples of your experience in budgeting, managing stakeholder
expectations, leading teams etc.

~~~
EwanG
Appreciate the suggestions. Certainly helpful to get a point of view of what
they may have meant as well.

Of course, any suggestions on where to look next are appreciated. My current
contract goes through the end of the year, but January is a COLD month :-)

Thanks again!

